
Bethesda is unbanning modders from Fallout 76, but only if they write an essay - Tomte
https://www.reddit.com/r/Fallout/comments/a9hhqj/bethesda_is_unbanning_modders_from_fallout_76_but/
======
LinuxBender
Are Bethesda also validating that modders are not cheating by copying each
others essays? There is software that can detect plagiarism.

Bethesda, if you are are reading this and assuming you are just going after
people cheating on public servers, I suggest instead they must make a video of
themselves doing 50/150/250 push-ups or sit-ups or leg-lifts, and saying "{my
username} agrees that cheating on public servers is weak" in between each
3-count set.

